# Has anyone seen a Pyr. like this before?



## Pammielu (May 19, 2008)

His name is Apollo and he is 8 months old. I seen both his parents and he looks just like his dad. Everyone asks me what he is mixed with, and I have no clue, lol. His mom was petite and beautiful and his dad was big and hairy. My mom has one and of course he doesn't look like my goofy Apollo. I think his dad may have been mixed with something, even though he has papers. I have been searching for goats and have been on alot of websites, and I did find one other Pyr that looked just like him. That has made me even more curious about this hairy pyr. So, has anyone ever seen one like this.


Of course, I had to use his most goofiest pic. LOL 










I now cut his hair out of his eyes. All of his puppy fuzz is finally turning into soft long hair. But his head and face is wiry, like an irish wolfhound.










This is the most recent of him in his first snow. He kept his nose in the snow. His coat is beautiful when brushed, and he is huge! He is pushing 100 pounds at only 8 months.










Sorry the pics are so big, I am not the best at posting pics.


----------



## backachersfarm (Jun 14, 2005)

The Pyr breed has been ruined by indiscriminent breeding. Even with papers you may not always know what you are getting. We had a Kommador yrs back that looked just like this dog in the face. He was wonderful and has spoiled us for anything we have owned since. They don't have the fluff of a Pyr. Their hair grows long and will felt. They show them in dredlocks.


----------



## jordan (Nov 29, 2006)

A friend of mine has one that looks almost identical. He is Pyr, Anatolian and Kommador cross. He's a great dog!
Papers or not, chances are slim that yours is purebred anything. Poor breeding doesn't account for features that just don't exist in the pyr (the wire hair, face, coat...). I'd guess his momma was steppin' out!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Papers from WHERE?
I wouldnt bet money on it being fulll blooded


----------



## Anderson farms (Mar 26, 2007)

Well, whatever he's mixed with he's still ADORABLE! All that really matters is if he makes you happy and he does his job.


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

Yup, I thought wolfhound face, too! Cute dog, and yes, if he does his job, who cares?? My Australian Kelpie had a litter of 9 pups (we bred her several times a day for several days to our Blue Heeler) and it was OBVIOUS that she had had a "visit" from the across-the-street dog sometime in the night......ONE pup had a tail curled all the way over his back just like mr-you-know-who, while all 8 of the others were definately from OUR side of the street........We kept the odd one and he is a hoot! Raised by cattle dogs but with an ever-so-slight flavor of Lab Mix in his character!!


----------



## cjean (May 1, 2007)

Oh, he looks just like the dog/dragon on "The Never-Ending Story"! Yep, very cute. What is his personality like?


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

back when the whatever doodles where popular they where crossing them with pyrs and this looks like a pyrdoodle with his coat the way it is.
I have groomed lots of poodle crosses and id almost bet money on it. You can get him tested to make sure it cost about 80 bucks if its worth the trouble to you


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

we had a english sheepdog mix that looked alot like this. but i think cannon farms is onto something


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

I agree w/ cannon farms. I work at a vet and many a labradoodle looked just like that. Looks like pyradoodle


----------



## powderhooves (May 11, 2008)

Looks like a Dogee to me and a beautiful one I might add! Love the pictures!


----------



## sungirl (Jan 23, 2008)

I was holding back my comment until I heard some others. But I have to agree with the others, the last picture said POODLE to me. 

Patty.


----------



## Pammielu (May 19, 2008)

He is my adorable love bug, that is what he is! He is the sweetest, loving big boy ever, well with the exception of my english mastiff. I don't care what he is, he is perfect. A lady gave him to me. Her two pyrs were both only one year old when they had the pups! She didn't know they could have puppies that young, and oops! I gave her some education on owning dogs, and now his mom is spayed, thank goodness. He was one of four that survived out of a litter of 12!


As far as a poodle mix, I don't think so. His hair is changing right now. No poodle hair. It is long and soft and flowing. The picture he looks fuzzy, but that was right after being brushed out. I am a groomer also, and I have done ALOT of poodle mixes. He still has some puppy fuzz on his bottom. He has all standard pyr requirements, the only fault he has is his wiry face. I am sure his dad has something else in his genes. Out of the four survivors all has a wiry face except one. I guess he is special, I still love him!

His puppy picture at 7 weeks old, look how cute


----------



## Pammielu (May 19, 2008)

cjean said:


> Oh, he looks just like the dog/dragon on "The Never-Ending Story"! Yep, very cute. What is his personality like?


I love that movie, and never thought of that! He is a giant cuddle bear. The sweetest personality ever! He is on the bottom of the chain in my pack. I have a pit/lab mix that found us, and he dominates him like crazy! Poor Apollo gets picked on by the other boys. He is just a baby. I had originally got him with the intentions of having him in with my goats. Well, I haven't got any goats yet.  So, he is just another house dog!


----------



## powderhooves (May 11, 2008)

He looks full blooded Pyr to me. My girlfriend's Pyr had the longer hair. Mine have the shorter hair. Looks like Badger Pyr. The D-O-Gee was a joke. Had some old man play that one on me when I asked what his pup was. He's a gorgeous little guy. Love the markings. Congratulations!


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

I've had Pyrs, and he's definitely NOT purebred. I'd guess someone has crossed Komondor in at some point. But he was an adorable puppy, and looks like he'll make you a nice dog, so it doesn't really matter that he's not purebred! Besides, at least a cross with Komondor is still both LGD breeds. Now if he was part Poodle, they are a hunting breed, and that might not work so well crossed with LGD. Poodle and Lab is good, as they are both retrievers. I'm not against cross-breeding, but I do hate to see it done indiscriminately without taking the dog's working character into consideration.

Kathleen


----------



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

My first thought was Poodle cross too. I know someone that breeds Labradoodles and this one looks a lot like them.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

He is a DARLING boy...I have no clue if he is mixed, purebred or what but he is CUTE!!!


----------



## powderhooves (May 11, 2008)

Oops...I was looking at the puppy picture posted...sorry.....so I scrolled back and recognized my mistake.


----------



## Judith (Jan 10, 2003)

He definitely looks like a labradoodle. The coat texture is exactly the same as one of the gals I groom. So my vote is Labradoodle Pyr cross. He is darn cute though!


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

I was thinking some kind of Schnauzer (the biggie) cross that would account for the wire-hair. Or Airdale (sp). Either way? He's a KEEPER!! What a pretty little (snicker) dog! Delicately made thing!

I have a ChessieXRottXLab cross and she looks like a large Lab but has the Chessie attitude... LOVE them big doggies...


----------



## Pammielu (May 19, 2008)

Gailann Schrader said:


> I was thinking some kind of Schnauzer (the biggie) cross that would account for the wire-hair. Or Airdale (sp). Either way? He's a KEEPER!! What a pretty little (snicker) dog! Delicately made thing!
> 
> I have a ChessieXRottXLab cross and she looks like a large Lab but has the Chessie attitude... LOVE them big doggies...



Thank you! He is not going anywhere, he will be here a long time hopefully. I am a big dog person also. My smallest dog is 50 pounds.  I have an english mastiff, golden retriever, my Apollo, a lab/pit mix and a shepard mix. I have almost five hundred pounds of dogs! LOL


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

I htink mummy had an affair! LOL

Who knows what he's crossed with - something hairy! and big to have that size!

It amazes me how people still in this day do not know a b*tch can have puppies from more than one father. He's cute an dmaybe as he finishes growing you can post another pic and we may be able to get more of an idea of his sire...


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

if he is pure LGD mix, then i would say Komodor is in there somewhere, if its not a pure LGD mix then there is absolutly NO TELLING lol


----------



## Jotun (Jan 19, 2005)

Forget the hair. He doesn't have a purebred Pyr conformation. The set of his back legs says something to me as does his face/jawline but I can't put my finger on what. You say he looks like his dad and that nhis dad is hairy. That's vague as pyrs are generally hairy but we'll go with it. Under this assumption lets not be so quick to question the integrity of his mother. Lets consider how easy it is to fake papers. On the fathers papers under description it probably says something like "white, long hair". That could be any dog and therefore hints more at the integrity of the breeder. Well then there's the fact that he looked purebred at 7 weeks. probably his father did too so maybe his grandmother was the Jezabelle. Personally I blame nature. If nature hadn't interferred so many times, all that chemistry and generations of allowing dogs to have a domestic disposition and whatnot you woulkn't have the wonderful pup you have today. Enjoy it.
Jotun.


----------



## Pammielu (May 19, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Forget the hair. He doesn't have a purebred Pyr conformation. The set of his back legs says something to me as does his face/jawline but I can't put my finger on what. You say he looks like his dad and that nhis dad is hairy. That's vague as pyrs are generally hairy but we'll go with it. Under this assumption lets not be so quick to question the integrity of his mother. Lets consider how easy it is to fake papers. On the fathers papers under description it probably says something like "white, long hair". That could be any dog and therefore hints more at the integrity of the breeder. Well then there's the fact that he looked purebred at 7 weeks. probably his father did too so maybe his grandmother was the Jezabelle. Personally I blame nature. If nature hadn't interferred so many times, all that chemistry and generations of allowing dogs to have a domestic disposition and whatnot you woulkn't have the wonderful pup you have today. Enjoy it.
> Jotun.


Can you tell me about the back legs, conformation. I have noticed that his back legs are awkward to say the least. It is like they go outwards. As far as his face and jawline, it is alot like pyr. The pictures are hard to tell with all that hair. You need to feel his head to really see it, lol.

I think papers are a joke. I care nothing for having a purebred dog. I have pets and love them all. I just think he is a very interesting "little" pup, and wanted everyone's opinion. I never considered a komodor before. I have been looking at pictures, but would love to see some that do not have the dreads. I would like to see the hair texture.

I love my boy, and I think he is perfect.


----------



## Pammielu (May 19, 2008)

Here is a pic where you can see his hairline, almost like a normal pyr with a receding hairline.


----------



## Pammielu (May 19, 2008)

Just snapped a couple christmas pictures of the puppers. Enjoy!





















My mastiff Dante.


----------



## Judith (Jan 10, 2003)

He has the double set of dew claws that a Pyr would have so there is definitely some in there


----------



## crisco41 (Dec 18, 2008)

he is not a full pyrenese and I think standard poodle or irish wolfhound.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

chainge of subject but your Mastiff is AWSOME<<<< i love love love thoughs dogs, i had one for the longest time, and will have again, they are AWSOME DOGS lol


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

I still think the cross is with Komondor. Quite a few people with LGD's have been cross-breeding the different breeds of LGD. 

Kathleen


----------



## livinzoo (Aug 29, 2007)

Your Apollo looks like my Lola. She was sold as a pyr. But with that hairy nose her last owner figured she was part komodor. She should be about a year old now and looks like she is starting to cord. I'll have to get some pics of her.


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

Some breeds, such as Alaskan Malamutes and Akitas, can have an "incorrect coat" show up in a puppy. Ethical breeders will have those dogs spayed, so that trait is NOT carried on. In Malamutes they used to be called, "woolies," and they had longer hairs mixed in with their coats. Those pictures remind me of a "wooly Malamute." I don't now if Pyrs have the same sort of incorrect coat occasionally show up.


----------



## christie (May 10, 2008)

My guess is some wolf hound. Komodors coat is wiry at least the ones I groomed. It's soft and fine to be able to dread. We dread their hair. it would dread somewhat naturally, but would mostly knot up.
So im voting against the komodor and going with wolfhound!!
And No poodle at all... With that muzzle.. no way! I would still say mostly pyr. Definitely looks pure as a baby! MAybe he is just going thru a difficult hair stage? Or maybe something that he's eatting or not eatting. Diet does alot to there hair..try adding some plain yogurt or vit e.


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

I was thinking some sort of large terrier, with the way the hair flies up into his eyes, but wolfhound makes sense too.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

He looks like a friend's working LGD Fuzzy, who is a Pyr/Komondor cross. I'm not sure of the percentages though. That would be my first guess in your situation.

Peg


----------



## Pammielu (May 19, 2008)

I think I have solved this mystery. This thread is old, lol. Apollo is now 15 months old, and I will attach a new picture of him. I have come to the conclusion that he had Old English sheepdog in his genes somewhere. The first clue was his back legs, and the shape of his behind. THEN, instead of losing dark patches of hair, he has GAINED a few. LOL He now has three large patches of BLACK hair. It cannot be seen unless you part his hair. I have been researching and looking at OES/pyr mixes and have found a lot of dogs that look just like him. So my guess is that his dad must have had some OES in him, he looks like APollo. But his mom is a PB pyr. So my guess, he is 3/4 pyr, and 1/4 OES. 


BTW, I trim his hair out of his eyes, that's why it is not long in some of these. If I did not trim it, it would cover his eyes completely.


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

What a pretty dog he's become - OES does make sense! He's certainly gotten handsome!!! Give him a pat for me!


----------



## kreddish (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi Apollo looks fantastic!!! Don't have any idea what he might be mixed with... but the wiskers kind of remind be of a wolfhound that I once knew called Domino. And yes, my favirite over here is our bull mastiff Bluebell... She is awsome!!!


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

I agree with the OES. That's one I didn't think of, but you're right. He does look a bit like one.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

I think you got it. His face looks very much like an Old English that my Mom had when I was very young. Gretchen was a good old dog and kept us kids company for many long years. I remember my younger sister learning to stand by pulling herself up on Gretchens long hair. Gretchen would just stand there patiently. 
She died in her sleep stretched out under her favorite tree.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

If not OES, then bearded collie, maybe.


----------



## thatcompchick (Dec 29, 2004)

First set of pics screams poodle influence - check out the back legs and the tailset. Nowhere is there a irish wolfhound build there. 

Looks like he's a nice dog! that would be a good cross too (poodle x pyr) - probably one VERY smart yet obstinant boy!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

in the two pictures where you can't see his back end (profile shots) - except for the coloring, he looks exactly like my sister's OES did, including the slobber.

He sure has turned out to be a great looking dog. 

Cathy


----------

